

Using the content of music for search - ananthrk
http://glinden.blogspot.com/2009/10/using-content-of-music-for-search.html

======
ananthrk
FWIW, also see automatic playlist generation techniques from:

<http://hop.at/mirage/> <http://www.schnitzer.at/dominik/moc/>

